# Don't get these two mixed up: Maru 3x3 v.s. TWpuzzles 3x3



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2010)

This is a Maru 3x3:





(picture from speedcubes.net)

This is NOT a Maru 3x3:




(picture from Cube Depot)


The non-Maru cube is a 3x3 produced by a Taiwanese puzzle manufacteror called TWpuzzles (pretty straightfoward name lol). People tends to get this cube mixed up with the Maru 3x3 because the Maru Cuber Shop also sells them with sticker mods and as DIYkits. But this is not the Maru 3x3 that we know.

The TWpuzzles 3x3 (a.k.a THIS cube) is not very good for speedsolving, and it wears out very quickly. The Maru 3x3, on the other hand, is of very high quality (because it's Made in Taiwan ).


Here's a comparison:

*Core+fittings*

*Maru:*




(picture taken from http://tw.page.bid.yahoo.com/tw/auction/b56643186?u=cuber_shop)

*THIS cube:*




(picture taken from http://www.wretch.cc/blog/Rinon/13925885)


As you can see, the TWpuzzles 3x3 does not have washers, so the center piece would wear out quickly. Also, because the core is made from Acrylic, which is not very flexible, the screws also does not hold very well. These are basically what makes it not very durable.


*Pieces*

*Maru:*







(picture from speedcubes.net)

*THIS cube:*





The Maru 3x3 have strips of ridges inside the edge piece to prevent pieces from catching on the hollow part and pop. The TWpuzzles 3x3 does not even have corner caps, that's why it's so locky and pops so frequently.



*How to distinguish them from another*
To determine whether if a cube is a Maru or not, just look at the core and the screws. The core have the distinguishing sappire blue color, and the screws have a rich golden color. 
The most distinguishing feature of the THIS cube is the corner piece missing its caps. Also, the core color is clear.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> ...the renowned Maru 3x3



I've honestly never heard much about them or how well they perform though, and I don't think they're mentioned regularly in this forum as well.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 20, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > ...the renowned Maru 3x3
> ...



it's just a figure of speech


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 23, 2010)

the MuFang 3x3 transparent core is like that

and yeah, the ridge does help

if you see rubik's.com DIY, without the center cap. its HORRIBLE
the edge catch on the center
but it's ok-ish if you put the caps on with sticky tack or double-sided tape

BUT if you put the maru edge with the un-capped rubiks DIY it will be OK


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Oct 23, 2010)

edited
====


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 24, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> edited
> ====


 what does this mean?


----------



## radmin (Oct 24, 2010)

I have the Maru 3x3 and its awesome once lubed. It responds well to injectable and high viscosity silicone. Its a keeper.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 25, 2010)

does the plastic respond well with jigaloo or just use the maru lube that comes with it?


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 25, 2010)

radmin said:


> I have the Maru 3x3 and its awesome once lubed. It responds well to *injectable and high viscosity silicone*. Its a keeper.


 
i'm afraid that the plastic would deteriorate, use the maru lube instead


----------

